

The Corporate Merit of Technical Change (and an Invitation) - cpt1138
http://www.connectsolutions.com/when-to-implement-technical-change

======
cpt1138
Direct link to EventBrite meetup
[https://frontendframeworkshowdown.eventbrite.com/](https://frontendframeworkshowdown.eventbrite.com/)
showdown with Backbone (Sam Breed), Angular (Brian Ford) and Ember (Tom Dale)

------
sadadar
I wrote this piece but am curious to hear what people are doing as far as
trying out new frameworks. Are you doing it only when unhappy? All the time?
Only in free time out of work?

